# I need a computer wizard... PLEASE !!!



## Herb G. (Nov 3, 2021)

My desktop is dying & I bought a new laptop.
What kind of cable do I need to import all my bookmarks, passwords, etc. from the old desktop to my new laptop, and how do I do it?

Both are running WIN 10.

Please help before I lose all my info.


----------



## eaglea1 (Nov 3, 2021)

Herb, this can be done using a USB bridge cable for around 20 bucks or so, but you may need to use a transfer program
along with it. A cable such as "Plugable" can be found on Amazon. 
Doing it this way though could be pretty slow if you have a lot of large files. 
Another option is using an external USB harddrive.
Just be aware that regardless of which method you choose you’ll have to install all of your programs onto the new laptop manually from their installation media because you can’t simply copy them from one computer to another.
Good luck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 3, 2021)

eaglea1 said:


> Herb, this can be done using a USB bridge cable for around 20 bucks or so, but you may need to use a transfer program
> along with it. A cable such as "Plugable" can be found on Amazon.
> Doing it this way though could be pretty slow if you have a lot of large files.
> Another option is using an external USB harddrive.
> ...


Can you please give me a link?


----------



## phinds (Nov 3, 2021)

Herb G. said:


> Can you please give me a link?


Uh ... you are not able to Google "plugable cable" ???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 3, 2021)

phinds said:


> Uh ... you are not able to Google "plugable cable" ???
> 
> View attachment 218053


Edited.
I don't have money to waste on the wrong cable.
If you walked a mile in my shoes, you'd know what I was talking about.


----------



## phinds (Nov 3, 2021)

Herb G. said:


> I'm sorry that I'm not as smart as you Einstein. I don't know what kind of cable to order.
> The pics you provided don't help a whole lot either.
> I don't have money to waste on the wrong cable.
> If you walked a mile in my shoes, you'd know what I was talking about.


What I suggested was "google plugable cable". Are you seriously saying that you do not know how to do an internet search?


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 3, 2021)

phinds said:


> What I suggested was "google plugable cable". Are you seriously saying that you do not know how to do an internet search?


Yes.


----------



## phinds (Nov 3, 2021)

OK, what browser are you using?


----------



## eaglea1 (Nov 3, 2021)

Herb, it's the first picture from the left that Paul kindly provided for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 4, 2021)

eaglea1 said:


> Herb, it's the first picture from the left that Paul kindly provided for you.


The plugable 2.0 USB or the 2.5 USB C cable?


----------



## phinds (Nov 4, 2021)

You'll need to get whatever fits your computers, but the "normal" is this one. It's just USB to USB circled in blue, BUT ... it has the transfer box circled red. Plus you'll need transfer software.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 4, 2021)

phinds said:


> You'll need to get whatever fits your computers, but the "normal" is this one. It's just USB to USB circled in blue, BUT ... it has the transfer box circled red. Plus you'll need transfer software.
> View attachment 218074


What kind of software do I need, exactly? Where do I find it? Is it expensive?


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 4, 2021)

Herb - At the risk of throwing you a curveball, you might save yourself a lot of time and aggravation if you pay a tech to come over and make this transfer for you. They could help optimize your new laptop at the same time, delete stuff you don't use or don't want, clean up the hard drive, make sure all the components "talk" to each other. Even if you get the proper cable and software and transfer all your old data, it may or may not work properly. Drivers need to match printers with processors, etc. You can end up chasing a lot of rabbits. Check to see if you have any tech service companies like Geek Squad in your area. Many of my neighbors and I use a single guy who works out of his house when we need computer help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 4, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Herb - At the risk of throwing you a curveball, you might save yourself a lot of time and aggravation if you pay a tech to come over and make this transfer for you. They could help optimize your new laptop at the same time, delete stuff you don't use or don't want, clean up the hard drive, make sure all the components "talk" to each other. Even if you get the proper cable and software and transfer all your old data, it may or may not work properly. Drivers need to match printers with processors, etc. You can end up chasing a lot of rabbits. Check to see if you have any tech service companies like Geek Squad in your area. Many of my neighbors and I use a single guy who works out of his house when we need computer help.


or get someone to do on line. The wife- in systems since 72 had problem with transfer software. She used Tech to us. They are very good. they do it on line. Quick easy and cost effective. They also provide Malware protection.


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 4, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> or get someone to do on line. The wife- in systems since 72 had problem with transfer software. She used Tech to us. They are very good. they do it on line. Quick easy and cost effective. They also provide Malware protection.


Ps. US based- They speak fluent English.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 4, 2021)

I avoid the Geek Squad like the plague. They are, in my experience, incompetent. You MIGHT get someone who knows what he's doing but it would be rare.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 4, 2021)

phinds said:


> I avoid the Geek Squad like the plague. They are, in my experience, incompetent. You MIGHT get someone who knows what he's doing but it would be rare.


I'll agree with that, Paul. My computer is an IMac and several of the programs from my old computer won't work on it, and it's now over 2 years since I got the damn thing. All the stuff was supposedly installed by the Geek Squad. Only one person was familiar with my new computer, and he didn't act like he knew what he was doing. 

@Herb G. , why can't the people you bought your new computer from help you transferr the stuff from the old computer? ....... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 4, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I'll agree with that, Paul. My computer is an IMac and several of the programs from my old computer won't work on it, and it's now over 2 years since I got the damn thing. All the stuff was supposedly installed by the Geek Squad. Only one person was familiar with my new computer, and he didn't act like he knew what he was doing.
> 
> @Herb G. , why can't the people you bought your new computer from help you transferr the stuff from the old computer? ....... Jerry (in Tucson)


I should prolly call them & see what's what.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 4, 2021)

phinds said:


> You'll need to get whatever fits your computers, but the "normal" is this one. It's just USB to USB circled in blue, BUT ... it has the transfer box circled red. Plus you'll need transfer software.
> View attachment 218074


I ordered this exact cable from Amazon. Can you recommend the right software, please?


----------



## phinds (Nov 4, 2021)

Herb G. said:


> I ordered this exact cable from Amazon. Can you recommend the right software, please?


Sorry but I haven't done this in 15 years or so and don't even recall what software I used. I think it was LapLink.

Here's a link to get you started:


pc to pc transfer software - Google Search

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Nov 4, 2021)

Herb, don't be too concerned about "losing all your information". Unless the old computer is having a catastrophic issue with the hard drive itself, the information will always be on there and the drive could be removed from the old computer, put in an external case or drive reader and the information can always be pulled from it. 
Given your very limited experience, I strongly suggest you take other's advice and have this done by someone qualified.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 5, 2021)

Thanks for the help guys. I've had several severe TBI's, & it's hard for me to understand sometimes.
I'm sorry if I hurt anyone in my replies.


----------



## FLQuacker (Nov 5, 2021)

Herb G. said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I've had several severe TBI's, & it's hard for me to understand sometimes.
> I'm sorry if I hurt anyone in my replies.


Personally...I think you handled all the nerds pretty well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G. (Nov 5, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Ps. US based- They speak fluent English.


I called them & they helped me. Thanks Mike.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 5, 2021)

Herb G. said:


> I called them & they helped me. Thanks Mike.


Great.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Nov 11, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> or get someone to do on line. The wife- in systems since 72 had problem with transfer software. She used Tech to us. They are very good. they do it on line. Quick easy and cost effective. They also provide Malware protection.


Dude. You are way before the age of computers.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 11, 2021)

Tclem said:


> Dude. You are way before the age of computers.


Grrrrrrrrrrrrr

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

